# Any shop good with wheels in the South SF Bay ?



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Does anybody know somebody at a bike store, who is VERY GOOD with wheels ? I am based in Mountain View, so preferably between SF and Gilroy, the closer the better. I need to tune a few wheelsets. 

I want somebody who is really good, I don't want wheels that make popping sound from tension release the first time I use them after the tune-up. If it's for a sloppy job I can do better myself, I've built wheels in the past. Just don't want to spend the effort and time anymore.

Thanks !


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

I've had Charles at Passion Trail Bikes (Belmont) do my wheels for years. But I am biased.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah, so like, Belmont isn’t really south, mmmmkay. Perhaps Bicycle Outfitter in Los Altos, Palo Alto Bicycles in Palo Alto, Calabazas Cyclery or Cupertino Bike Shop (both in Cupertino), perhaps Silicon Valley Cycling Center in Campbell, or Trek Bicycle Store in San Jose (I’ve had them true two wheels for me in the past, and re-spoke a Mavic Ksyrium).


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

I like the guys at Bicycle Garage, Fremont CA.
I've had a couple of wheelset tuned there.
I've never had a problem with any of their products or services.


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

bubbha70 said:


> I like the guys at Bicycle Garage, Fremont CA.
> I've had a couple of wheelset tuned there.
> I've never had a problem with any of their products or services.


Alan is awesome at wheels, highly recommended. Otherwise in Cambell, Karl & Alex @ SVCC are super knowledgeable and awesome, too. Also highly recommended, plus they've got tons of cool stuff to look at.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

In Los Gatos, the great shop is Crossroads. They are all roadies, and focus on it. Been there for almost 20 years, and they only work on high end stuff. The wheelbuilder is very good.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Shaw's does excellent wheel work. I had them build a set of track wheels which were tied-and-soldered - the workmanship was impeccable.

http://www.shawscycles.com/services.html#wheels


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm biased toward tom at velotech cycles on emerson st (next to whole foods) in downtown palo alto.


----------

